# Barn Lime



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Where do you guys get your barn/garden lime and what brand is it? I can't seem to find it. I looked at Walmart, Lowes, Home Depot and my feed store so far. I don't know if maybe I'm just missing it or what but I need something because the urine smell in my barn is getting overwhelming. Especially after cleaning I can't seem to scrape up enough dirt and I know its terrible for their lungs and mine.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Do you have a Tractor supply near you? If so this is what I use

http://www.tractorsupply.com/lee-double-strength-hydrated-lime-reg-50-lb--5027659


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Nope there are no Tractor Supply's in the western US past Texas. It sucks royally because there are allot of things in TSC that you can't find here.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Do you use baking soda on the pee spots. That has helped us.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

xymenah said:


> Nope there are no Tractor Supply's in the western US past Texas. It sucks royally because there are allot of things in TLC that you can't find here.


There is one in Las Cruces NM (was there yesterday) & one in Silver City NM.
I know thats a stretch for you but you can also order online..


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

serenityfarmnm said:


> There is one in Las Cruces NM (was there yesterday) & one in Silver City NM.
> I know thats a stretch for you but you can also order online..


I wonder why it does not show up on their website search. Do they carry Cargill's Onyx Right Now mineral? If you take my buckling maybe I can half trade for some things from them.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

xymenah said:


> I wonder why it does not show up on their website search. Do they carry Cargill's Onyx Right Now mineral? If you take my buckling maybe I can half trade for some things from them.


They don't have the onyx, but feel free to make a list if I convince DH that I NEED to spend just a little more $$ on goats!! 

Try using my zip 87935


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

My list is $70 worth lol.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Lowe's and HD both sell hydrated lime but it may not be in yet. You may have to ask someone who works in the garden department.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Does anyone here use pdz for taking the smell away in stalls. That is what we have always used and I think its better than lime.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Do you have a Southern States nearby? Try asking them. We got 3-4 bags of it a couple of years ago from someone who knew someone that worked at SS and they were going to be thrown away <bags had a rip in them>.
We didn't need it too much, but this year WHEW, the barn is just gross in the mornings, especially in a couple of places - we have to stall a mom and triplets otherwise she is too mean and will run the others out of the barn, and another mama that doesn't have a turnoff valve to her bladder LOL
I'm on my last bag of lime. Love the stuff, it really does help a lot.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I have heard nothing but good things about Sweet PDZ since its made specifically for the reduction of ammonia in urine. I wonder if I can find it.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I got it at my local feed store. Its not real cheap but it does work.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I think I'm just going to order it online. My feed store jacks the prices on things up so high. A bucket I need cost $8.99 in TSC but in my feed store they are $16.99. I don't have any livestock supply places around here other then feed stores and I have looked within an hour radius.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow that's crazy! I wouldn't want to pay that price either.
We live in horse country so it's not hard to find any of that stuff here. 
I honestly have no idea what kind of lime this is that we use, I was told it was barn lime.

Now the sweet PDZ is good stuff! When i worked with horses years ago, we used it especially in the stalls for mares & mares w/foals who weren't allowed out <injury, etc>, those stalls got really smelly, bleh! We'd move the mare into another stall put down some PDZ, let it sit for a short while, bed back down and all was great again.

Do you have cemented barn walkway? After cleaning for the day you can use something like pine sol to help with the smell. Again, when I worked at the farm, we'd fill a flower watering bucket with water & some pine sol, and gently pour it down the barn aisle. So if you could find something like that with a scent that would be good for the barn if you don't like Pine Sol. 
That is what a lot of the major horse farms around here do to keep the barn smelling clean & fresher.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Kinda pricey, but any grocery store should have "pickling lime" in their canning section.

Bob


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Dang no TSC near you...hmmm I too have used baking soda sometimes you can talk to your local supermarket and they can order big bags of it. 

What is your city and zip code? I ship parts and engines all the time for my business and I get a discount.I could see how much it would cost me to ship you a few bags or anything else you may need. If you want.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

My Zipcode is 85361. I just ordered some sweet PDZ online. Got free shipping on a 40lb bag if I got a water bucket too(had to have an order over $25) so that worked out. Does your TSC carry Cargill's Onyx Right Now mineral? Might be too heavy to ship though...


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I will check and see if they carry that and let you know!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I get barn lime from TSC too....but mine are only 3.00 for 50 lbs. Too bad you don't have one there. I have heard good things about pdz


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

bayouboergoats said:


> I will check and see if they carry that and let you know!


Thank you! I think you can look it up online with your zip-code too.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

We don't have a Tractor store here either.
 I use wither Sweet PDZ or DE. DE is a lot cheaper, plus you can put in their food to help with parasites


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

xymenah said:


> Thank you! I think you can look it up online with your zip-code too.


Okay I have looked I am not seeing it... My zipcode is 77640 if you want to do a search with that and you can see what my local store has.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Is it the Beaumont store? They don't have it. That's ok though.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes it is the beaumont store. Sorry they do not have it


----------

